# Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz  keine 144Hz



## de89 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz undzwar habe ich 120Hz im Windows eingestellt, bei Rise of the Tomb Raider bleibt er aber auf 120Hz...

Den Game Mode des Monitors habe ich aktiviert, ohne den Game Mode werden mir die Hz ja nicht angezeigt.

Ich möchte das er im Desktopbetrieb auf 120Hz läuft und beim spielen auf 144Hz.

Sind die Einstellungen korrekt ?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier auf höchste verfügbar stellen.


----------



## de89 (16. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Hier auf höchste verfügbar stellen.



Hat leider nichts gebracht, Bildschirm bleibt immernoch bei 120Hz.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2016)

Hast du es in den globalen und Anwendungseinstellungen geändert?


----------



## de89 (16. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du es in den globalen und Anwendungseinstellungen geändert?




Ja bei Nvidia Systemsteuerung


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2016)

Dann muss es auch gehen.


----------



## de89 (16. Mai 2016)

Also ich stelle den Monitor auf Gameing Mode, dann zeigt er mir auf dem Desktop ,oben rechts in der Ecke 120Hz aber keine 140Hz bei z.b Tomb Raider.

Wenn ich bei Windows auf 140Hz stelle taktet die Karte nicht runter ..bzw beim scrollen auf Amazon boostet sich fast komplett aus.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2016)

Hast du bei der Programmeinstellung von Tomb Raider auch "Höchste verfügbar" eingestellt, nur zur Sicherheit?
Andere Sache wäre, warum müssen es 144Hz sein?


----------



## de89 (16. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du bei der Programmeinstellung von Tomb Raider auch "Höchste verfügbar" eingestellt, nur zur Sicherheit?
> Andere Sache wäre, warum müssen es 144Hz sein?



Bei Tomb Raider steht es auf 144Hz.
Ich frage mich nur, warum der im
Spiel nicht auf die eingestellten 144Hz springt.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2016)

Nicht im Spiel, in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung bei den Programmeinstellungen von Tomb Raider.


----------



## de89 (16. Mai 2016)

Da hab ich es auch eingestellt, ich glaub da muss Nvidia nochmal nachbessern....


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. Mai 2016)

de89 schrieb:


> Also ich stelle den Monitor auf Gameing Mode, dann  zeigt er mir auf dem Desktop ,oben rechts in der Ecke 120Hz aber keine  140Hz bei z.b Tomb Raider.
> Wenn ich bei Windows auf 140Hz stelle taktet die Karte nicht runter  ..bzw beim scrollen auf Amazon boostet sich fast komplett aus.


Wenn "gescrollt" wird, dann ist ein Hochtakten normal. Früher, ~vor 3WHQLs, gab es überhaupt kein Runtertakten mit 144Hz.... Allerdings nur mit einem Moni.
Mach mal testweise in der NV-Systemsteuerung bei Programmeinstellungen das Häkchen raus & somit werden auch nur die Globalsettings übernommen.
Normalerweise sollte & müsste das neue TR anstandslos mit bis zu 144Hz (mit GSync) oder dauerhafte 144Hz (ohne GSync) _laufen_.


----------



## de89 (16. Mai 2016)

Auch ohne den Haken bleibt der Monitor bei 120Hz....


----------



## de89 (16. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich 120Hz in Windows einstelle, springt es nicht auf 144Hz bei spielen um.
Stell ich aber 144Hz bei Windows ein geht es ,aber es wird nicht richtig runtergetaktet.
Hier mal ein Screenshot beim scrollen im Forum.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. Mai 2016)

Das ist normal & bei entsprechender Last wird hochgetaktet. Was aber nicht normal ist, dass keine 144Hz im Spiel genutzt werden, wenn man bspw. 120Hz auf dem Desktop nutzt.
Entferne mal testweise deinen Treiber & nutze den aktuellsten WHQL per Neuinstallation. Anschließend nimmst mal sämtliche Settings unter Global vor & die "Programmeinstellung" lässt mal links liegen, also kein Häkchen setzen.
Wie siehts denn in anderen Games aus? Gleiches Problem ...?


----------



## de89 (16. Mai 2016)

Ich habe den Treiber per DDU gelöscht und den aktuellsten installiert....keine Chance.
Bei Counter Strike Source gleiches Problem !
Ich bin echt ratlos -.-


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. Mai 2016)

Sehr merkwürdig! Sorry, aber mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Auf alle Fälle ist das nicht normal & ich kann solch einen "Bug" bei meinem ASUS nicht bestätigen. Vielleicht kann ein Acer-User näheres sagen ...


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2016)

Und das ist bei jedem Spiel so?
Habe gerade mal mit meinem Z35 getestet in Rocket League und TESO.
Klappt einwandfrei bei mit.


----------



## de89 (17. Mai 2016)

Steht dein Monitor im Windows auf 120hz, und im Spiel springt er auf 140hz?
Hast du den Gaming Mode an?
Ist doch richtig das wenn ich den Game Mode an habe, die 144Hz in der rechten oberen Ecke erscheinen sollten ?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2016)

Ja in Windows 120Hz und im Spiel springt er sofort auf 144Hz. 
Weiss gerade den genauen Menüpunkt im OSD nicht, aber die Hertzanzeige kommt direkt vom Monitor.


----------



## de89 (17. Mai 2016)

Ich werde nochmal ein anderes Spiel probieren .
Melde mich dann nochmal .


----------



## de89 (17. Mai 2016)

Also gerade mal Metro Last Light gezockt und dort klappt es mit den 144Hz...richtig komisch.
Denke es wird an Tomb Raider liegen...warum auch immer.

Danke für die Hilfe


Kann Close!!!


AHHHHHHh Tomb Raider geht jetzt auch ....Es lag am Exklusives Vollbild, das muss man zwingend anstellen, da sonst nur 120Hz laufen


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2016)

Kann nachher mal testen, ob das bei mir in TR auch so ist.


----------



## de89 (17. Mai 2016)

Teste es bitte trotzdem mal


----------

